# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  دانشگاه پزشکی ناحیه 1 ؟؟؟

## ahmadsh

دوستان عزیز سلام ...
دوستان من در شرایطی هستم که احتمال داره هر یک از دانشگاه های پزشکی روزانه ی ناحیه یک ( به جز تهران  :Yahoo (117):  ) رو انشاالله بیارم ... 
 میشه بگید پیشنهاد شما کدوم یکی هست و چرا ؟؟؟ ( خیلی ممنون میشم اگه با دلیل جواب بدید )
 لطفا رتبه بندی دانشگاه و استاداش و وضعیت خوابگاه ( اگه داره البته  :Yahoo (21):  )  وضعیت شهر و مردمش و ... خلاصه هرچی که میدونین یا شنیدین ( یا اگه از آشنا هاتون تو یکی از این دانشگاه ها حضور دارن ) رو بگین ...
  در مورد خودم ...  بار اولم هست دانشگاه و خوابگاه میرم  :Yahoo (1):  ... هیچ یک از این شهرا رو نرفتم و به طور کلی برام از نظر فاصله با خونه هیچ تفاوتی نداره که بگم کدوم نزدیک تره  ... خیلی آدم اجتماعی نیستم ولی با کسی هم مشکلی ندارم ( زیاد سوسول نیستم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  ) ... ممنون میشم جواب بدین  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
 1) دانشگاه علوم پزشکی البرز 
 2) دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زنجان
3) دانشگاه علوم پزشکی سمنان
 4) دانشگاه علوم پزشکی قزوین
 4) دانشگاه علوم پزشکی قم 
 5) دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اراک
6) دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شاهرود

----------


## ahmadsh

up

----------


## ahmadsh

واقعا کسی نیست که اطلاعی در مورد یکی از این دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی داشته باشه ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Alirh

90 درصد بچه های اینجا پزشکی زاهدان بیارن با کله میرن

----------


## ahmadsh

> 90 درصد بچه های اینجا پزشکی زاهدان بیارن با کله میرن


خوب حقم دارن پزشکی که چیز بدی نیست ( من که نگفتم فقط بهترینش رو میزنم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  سوال من صرفا برای اولویت بندی بود )
 ولی خوب شما هم جای من باشی و چند تا جا احتمال قبولی داشته باشی ( البته احتمال نه قطعی ) سعی می کنی تو انتخاب رشته بر اساس کیفیت و شرایط اولویت بندی کنی ...  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ahmadsh

از بین دوستان در انجمن کسی نظری ؟؟؟ پیشنهادی ؟؟؟ اطلاعی ؟؟؟ نداره واقعا ؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ahmadsh

دوستان کسی نیست  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*من طبق تحقیقاتی که تاحالا انجام دادم این اولویت رو میزنم
زنجان
قزوین
البرز
سمنان
اراک
شاهرود*

----------


## ahmadsh

> *من طبق تحقیقاتی که تاحالا انجام دادم این اولویت رو میزنم
> زنجان
> قزوین
> البرز
> سمنان
> اراک
> شاهرود*


ممنون از شما  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ahmadsh

up  :Y (468):

----------

